# Timex Ssq Ca.1970?



## coitino (Feb 25, 2010)

I've recently bought a watch I've always had a strange fascination with: a member of the Timex SSQ range from the 70's.

However, I've become increasingly concerned about it's authenticity for numerous reasons, and would be hugely grateful if anyone who has any knowledge of these watches can shed any light on the subject for me.

There's a very limited resource on the the internet for old Timex SSQs, and the only images I can find don't seem to marry-up with the look of my watch.

I've attached a link below to some detailed images, so hopefully somebody will be able to help me out.

Thanks in advance, Dan. Email: [email protected]

My Timex SSQ


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Not sure of your concerns. The number on the back is the Timex catalog number and your watch shows in my 1977 sales catalog including the same band. It is listed as "men's LED alphanumeric 5 function". BTW the US price was $32.95 retail and $21.97 wholesale. SSQs ( Solid State Quartz)were only made for a couple of years and in the year after yours the LEDs no longer had SSQ on the face. In 1976 there was a model similar to yours but the corners of the case were not tapered in a curve like your 77 model.

I have never come across a "fake" Timex but several frankens where Timex parts were interchanged such as dials, hands, etc. Timex always made many versions of their watch models.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yep that's genuine, lovely piece of 70's led history


----------

